# Concrete Special Shear Wall



## dakota_79 (Mar 10, 2012)

A theoretical question, not a code-based question, because I think my brain's on vacation today:

How can it be deemed desirable to have a plastic hinge form at the base of a shear wall? Doesn't a hinge at the fixed end of a cantilever imply instability since there's nowhere else for forces to redistribute?

Understanding that's the only place you _can _force a plastic hinge in such a system (aside from coupling beams in perforated walls), but doesn't that imply it would want to be designed with really low R and to remain elastic (theoretically - understanding codes don't allow that, which is kinda the overarching point of the question)?


----------



## dakota_79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nevermind. Plasticity doesn't equal loss of flexural capacity, just large strains and thus energy dissipation.

Derp.


----------

